# Need For Speed: Underground



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

OK....if your into street drag racing like i am, this is the game for you, parents, if you have a kid who either or both of the fast and the furious movies, then this is a real consideration for a nice stocking stuffer, and even a present.  This game just pushes racing graphics and the thrill to the limit. Its on XBOX, PS2, PC, GAMECUBE, & GAME BOY ADVANCE....although i would stay away from the Game Boy Advance version...the graphics really suck. Its rated E for EVERYONE, just in case your wondering. Ps2 players can even play agains PC Players.

If you want to try the demo version: ftp://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/nfsudemo_release.exe

****DO NOT CLICK ONLINE PLAY ON THE DEMO YOUR COMPUTER MAY FREEZE AND LOCK-UP ON YOU, ONLINE PLAY IS DISABLED IN DEMO****
































































VIDEO CLIPS AT:
http://www.eagames.com/official/nfs/underground/us/videoclips.jsp?skin=default


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Actually, i just found out that Online game play is allowed, but its the firewall that stops it, you have to disable the firewall and play.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I have to say, I do like this game....and I hate all this new street racing crap. But once you get past all the annoying modifications and stuff you do to the car, it's a really fun game.....it's long, can be very difficult at times, and there's online play, so that's good. It looks good and runs very well too, and all the reflections make it look really cool....it's a good game, I recommend it.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McTimson:_
> *I have to say, I do like this game....and I hate all this new street racing crap. But once you get past all the annoying modifications and stuff you do to the car, it's a really fun game.....it's long, can be very difficult at times, and there's online play, so that's good. It looks good and runs very well too, and all the reflections make it look really cool....it's a good game, I recommend it. *


So you have bought the game??? Or do you only have the demo, o wait...it can't be the demo. you cant customize in the demo.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, I have the full game. I still like the original Need for Speed the best though...


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McTimson:_
> *Yea, I have the full game. I still like the original Need for Speed the best though... *


Really??? O...that's because your not into this drag racing thing like i am, this game is the best for kids like me. Im sure there will be some bets going on for the game.    . O yeah...im going to have an online racing party with this one.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm surprised that Underground doesn't have a 'replay' feature...I loved the original Need for Speed because you crash into other cars at insane speeds, and get insane flips and stuff in the air...and when you were done with the race, you could watch a replay, and see your whole race from different camera angles, slow-motion, etc.

Oh, and that's the other thing about Underground - the 'in-car' camera mode doesn't show the dashboard! It just seems really weird driving it then without a dashboard.

So did you beat it yet? I'm stuck on race 103... it's a 7 lap race, I usually fall asleep before the end of it.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Well...i haven't got the full yet, i have only played it at my friend's houses, im going to buy it for x-mas, and right now, i only have the demo though, and its ok for now.


----------



## Insane3 (Dec 16, 2003)

Help!!! I just pressed the "Play On-line" button!!!
I disabled my game!!!!!
Now i can't acess to NFSU!!!
Can anyone tell to how to fix [email protected]!!!!
Thank you!!!!


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

This is the demo or no???
If this is the demo...You can only play once per reboot of the computer, restart and see if you can play it again, should work.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok i got the full version of PS2 and let me tell you, this game is great, and the chicks aren't bad either.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Pics from PS2:


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Mine looks better.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

What u talking about McTimson???
If you talking about the cars, these
aren't my screen shots, lol....but a...
if i played you online, ur a$$ would be 
wooped....Lol...


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I mean graphics-wise...I never liked PS2 graphics.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok....but my PC probably puts out better Graphics


----------



## samencryptor (Apr 4, 2006)

I am playing need for speed underground in broad band connection.while playing in online the oppenent dashed in a wall and went back,suddenly he is in front of me, I don't know code is he used?/ kindly reply me what cheat code he used and also how the people getting full block in acceleration and performance?
by sam


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Single player PC hint.. (may work for others, I don't know).. 
If your opponent seems too fast and is using nitro... Remove yours..
I went he whole game NFS UG 1 and 2 *without* nitro and *none* of my opponents ever used it.. :up:

Oh and the crash question... He/she may have just hit the "car reset" button... If you hit it right when you crash it will hardly slow you down.. Or maybe he/she used a cheat.. ?? Don't know, I never played online.


----------

